# Advice needed.



## Tinseltoes (31 July 2011)

As title. How can I find out who my loan pony really belongs too? My contract simply says ON LOAN TILL PAYED FOR,there are no dates,as for it to be payed by.She wont let me have the passport.She was demanding I send payment thru the post,I told her NO but she could meet me and she refused,said cost to much in fuel,when I refused she threatened to have me for theft,she bought the pony to me.I ask for the passport and get the answer that the pony belonged to someone named Val (could be made up).She says she got the ponies for money owed for grazing.Asked her several times for the passport and she says my loan agreement is void and Val is the owner,shes changed her mind so many times as too who the pony belongs too.Shes NEVER been to see the pony in 6 years and nor has she tried to contact me via mail since 2007..
Anyone in law???? Advice needed as I want the passport.Pony not on SHR. Shes not microchipped either,so cant trace thru that.Supposidly the pony is registered with the Welsh Pony Society,but I dont have her registered/stud name.Cant find her on NED either.


----------



## lhotse (31 July 2011)

No help, but sounds well dodgy to me.


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 July 2011)

I see your what your saying. I got fed up of the threats. Blocked her emails,told her all correspondence in writing.Not heard from her since 2007.Doubt she even remembers where the pony is as its not on the loan agreement.(she lives about 1 hour away).
Thing is,I told her to meet me to exchange money etc,she refused,so Im guessing she hasnt got the passport???


----------



## Kate35 (31 July 2011)

What is it that you are trying to achieve Sharon?

Are you proposing to keep this Pony for the duration of it's life?


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 August 2011)

Kate35 said:



			What is it that you are trying to achieve Sharon?

Are you proposing to keep this Pony for the duration of it's life?
		
Click to expand...

Hi
Yes Id like to keep her as I have had this pony 6 years now but the woman who loaned her too me kept changing her story as too who the pony belongs too. She REFUSES to hand over the passport.
My contract says: ON LOAN TILL PAYED FOR.There are NO dates as too when payment is too be made by.
I want the passport in case I need to move her in the furure.(if the owner of the field sold up.)


----------



## pixi (2 August 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			Hi
Yes Id like to keep her as I have had this pony 6 years now but the woman who loaned her too me kept changing her story as too who the pony belongs too. She REFUSES to hand over the passport.
My contract says: ON LOAN TILL PAYED FOR.There are NO dates as too when payment is too be made by.
I want the passport in case I need to move her in the furure.(if the owner of the field sold up.)
		
Click to expand...

so how do you know its not on loan to her or missing on loan or even stolen id sugest you have a vet scann it to check microchip if any then go from there could be its not got a passport if its was passed on before they were mandetory.then id apply for one if its not chipped as youve hade it 6 years n looked after it


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 August 2011)

pixi said:



			so how do you know its not on loan to her or missing on loan or even stolen id sugest you have a vet scann it to check microchip if any then go from there could be its not got a passport if its was passed on before they were mandetory.then id apply for one if its not chipped as youve hade it 6 years n looked after it
		
Click to expand...

I have already had a equine vet scan her and there is NO microchip.


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 August 2011)

Forgot to say that the pony is supposidly registered with the Welsh Pony Society,but I cant trace her as I have no idea what name she was registered under and they were NOT very helpful.Cant find her on NED either.


----------



## liveryblues (3 August 2011)

Im not sure on the legal aspect but if I were you Id getting her a passport myself. Its likely the woman you got her of does not have the passport as I am sure she would have exchanged it for cash with you! Even if she is supposed to be registered somewere? its impossible for you to find out unless she is chipped or freeze marked. You have had her 6 years and it is now a legal requirement so get her a passport yourself


----------



## pixi (3 August 2011)

well if there is no chip i doubt there is a passport id get her chipped n passported myself because if she gets nicked you will never trace her by law she must be chipped dont waste any time do it asap.


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 August 2011)

pixi said:



			well if there is no chip i doubt there is a passport id get her chipped n passported myself because if she gets nicked you will never trace her by law she must be chipped dont waste any time do it asap.
		
Click to expand...

I bought my cobby off this woman and had to have him microchipped.I think I will go ahead and get her chipped,as you say if she nicked Id never be able to get her back.Big worry.


----------

